# Auslesen von Werten aus der DB in eine csv-Datei



## Alex_winf01 (11. Apr 2008)

Ich habe folgendes (außergewöhnliches) Problem:


```
try
{
         String select = "Select * from kunde";
         Statement stmt = Login.connection.createStatement();
         ResultSet result = stmt.executeQuery(select);

         while(result.next())
         {
            String mutter_string;
            int mutter_int = result.getInt("mutter");
            if (mutter_int = 77) {mutter_string = "Auswahl";}
            if (mutter_int = 1) {mutter_string = "leibliche Mutter";}

            try
            {
                BufferedWriter out = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter("auswertung.csv");

                String header = "Dies ist ein Header";
                out.write(header);
                out.write(mutter_string);
                out.close();
             }
             catch(IOException io){// hier kommt die Fehlerbehandlung}
           }
}
catch(SQLException a){// hier kommt die Fehlerbehandlung}
```

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe zwei Datensätze in der Datenbank, es wird aber nur der erste in die csv-Datei geschrieben. Was mache ich falsch?

Ach ja: In der Datenbank stehen Zahlen, die eine bestimmte Bedeutung haben (z. B. 77 = Auswahl). Ich soll das jetzt wieder in "Klartext" umwandeln und in eine csv-Datei schreiben. Also darüber bitte keine Diskussion warum, wieso, weshalb.


----------



## SlaterB (11. Apr 2008)

versuch doch bitte erstmal eine Stringliste mit "test1" und "test2" korrekt in eine Text-Datei zu schreiben

das Problem hat nichts mit DB oder csv zu tun,
in jedem Schleifendurchgang legst du die Datei neu an, überschreibst damit die vorherige


----------



## Alex_winf01 (11. Apr 2008)

@ SlaterB

Wie würdest Du das denn machen? Also das mit der Stringliste habe ich geschafft. Aber das löst mein Problem nicht. Kannst Du mir nicht helfen?


----------



## SlaterB (11. Apr 2008)

ich dachte das hätte ich 

BufferedWriter out = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter("auswertung.csv"); 
nur EINMAL vor der Schleife anlegen,
das close() erst nach der Schleife, 
fertig


----------



## Alex_winf01 (11. Apr 2008)

Danke :applaus:


----------

